
Stop All Important FCC Votes Until There Are the Required 5 Commissioners - doctorshady
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/stop-all-important-fcc-votes-until-there-are-the-required_us_58e9ede3e4b00dd8e016ece0
======
doctorshady
As well as everything the author mentioned, keep in mind that business data
services circuits are what keep many competitive phone carriers and the big
four wireless providers connected. Eliminating the regulations he talked about
would effectively allow incumbent telcos to price these people out of the
market

